# Wieder dabei sein...



## robsen852 (11. Januar 2014)

servus

kleine geschichte zu mir.ich heiße robert bin jetzt 28 und möchte wieder anfangen mit dem bike trial.
hab damals mit 10 angefangen auf meinem mtb rum zu hüpfen wie man das als kidi so macht.
hab dann immer mehr freunde dazu begeistern können und irgendwann hat man dann angefangen hindernisse zu suchen und sein bike komplett umzubauen.hab das bis 18-19 ca durch gezogen,ja und dann wurde man faul zwecks auto,freundin wollte das auch nich so wirklich und ja dann hat sich das ganze verlaufen.umgezogen aus dem freundeskreis und dann keinen mehr gefunden der diesen sport auch macht und dann irgendwie den draht dazu verloren.aber ich muss dazu sagen dieser sport hat mich nie losgelassen.ich hab auf der strasse hindernisse gesehn und hab mir gedacht wie man das ganze mit dem bike überwinden könnte(echt schlimm).auch schon öfter versucht wieder anzufangen aber irgendwie keine motivation gefunden.aber ich komm davon nich weg.und jetzt is denk ich mal die zeit was zu verändern.will auch wieder fit werden hab durch meine faulheit auch zu genommen wie das halt so is.ja und jetzt is wieder der moment wo ich mir überlege damit wieder anzufangen und deswegen auch die entscheidung mich hier anzumelden und vielleicht auch mal ein arschtritt zu bekommen.

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen hab hier in meiner gegend schon paar trialer gesehn aber noch nie dazu gekommen einen anzusprechen.wohne zurzeit in gilching bei münchen vielleicht ist ja hier jemand der von hier kommt.

vielleicht hat ja jemand einen guten tip

also von daher danke erstmal


----------



## family-biker (11. Januar 2014)

servus und welcome back!hast du schon ein bike?
ich komm aus emmering bei ffb,mal ne session würde sich anbieten (bring am besten gleich die trialer mit,die du gesehen hast,hier fehlts an denen  )
in gräfelfing wohnt noch der dhmarc,sonst hab ich selber von den münchner trialern,welche es geben soll,nur gerüchte gehört 
(kleiner joke).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2014)

Da haben sich ja zwei mit dem gleichen Schreibstil gefunden.


----------



## family-biker (11. Januar 2014)

kopf freihalten für führungsaufgaben!


ich hab aufgrund deiner beschwerden mal in der arbeit nachgefragt,und da sind akademiker genauso dabei wie schulabbrecher:
alle praktizieren nur wenns um behördenkommunikation geht die gross/kleinschreibung.
cant be arsed really im täglichen schriftverkehr in chats,foren etc


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2014)

Die Akademiker die ich kenne, sind nicht in Foren unterwegs. Ich meld mich nach meiner Promotion auch hier ab.


----------



## Mulholland (11. Januar 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Die Akademiker die ich kenne, sind nicht in Foren unterwegs. Ich meld mich nach meiner Promotion auch hier ab.



Suche Sinn ..........
Loading ....
Still Loading ....

Titel sind nur Schall und Rauch und geben kein Resultat über den erreichten Lebensstandart ab.
Sie sind auch kein Garant für Wohlstand.
Sehe IBC nicht als schlechtes Board an. Melde dich lieber bei Facebook ab falls du das hast ^^


----------



## robsen852 (11. Januar 2014)

sers

nein bike hab ich nich mehr.würde mir halt wieder eins aufbauen wollen.paar teile sind noch vorhanden.rahmen hinterrad felge bremsen und naja noch paar kleinigkeiten.hab grad geschaut du wohnst ja genau um die ecke family biker.coole sache


----------



## Mulholland (11. Januar 2014)

Stores die zu empfehlensind

http://www.trialmarkt.de/Vorbau:::39.html?MODsid=1d5c391790da32bdb28fc25c8784640c

http://www.biketrial.ch/shop/index.php

Gruss und hau rein ...


----------



## robsen852 (11. Januar 2014)

sers

ja auf trailmarkt.de bin ich auch schon unterwegs.

danke


----------



## family-biker (11. Januar 2014)

robsen852 schrieb:


> sers
> 
> ja auf trialmarkt.de bin ich auch schon unterwegs.
> 
> danke



fixed.


----------



## robsen852 (11. Januar 2014)

ja wird so schnell leider nich werden..is ja auch alles ne geld frage ne.
was für mich noch interessant wäre die neuen spann systeme für die kette.
ich komm noch aus der generation wo wir die kette so sehr spannten das das schaltwerk fast parallel mit der untern strebe wa.
jetzt kann man glaub ich sogar ohne schaltwerk fahren auch bei rahmen mit schalt auge wenn mich nich alles täuscht.
bitte korrigiert mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (11. Januar 2014)

kommt auf den rahmen an,bei "normalen" ausfallenden braucht man meistens trotzdem nen kettenspanner,bei horizontalen("bmx") ausfallenden kann man die kette so spannen oder nimmt sogenannte snail cams oder thugs.schaltung ist im trial so gut wie ausgestorben.aber ich weiss das auch noch, der ryan leech damals mit 6-fach kassette am norco.ich meine der fährt bis heute so.


----------



## robsen852 (11. Januar 2014)

achso ok.würde wenn dann gerne ohne die komplette kassete fahren zwecks gewicht.halt nur mit dem ritzel das ich brauch.is ein rahmen mit normalen ausfall enden.also dann ohne schaltwerk und an der unteren strebe ein spanner.


----------



## family-biker (11. Januar 2014)

sehr empfehlen würde ich dir entweder einen spanner i style eines trialtech- oder eines heatsink kettenspanners,wobei zweiteres leichter,ersteres dafür kräftiger ist.

http://www.trialmarkt.de/Kettenspanner/Kettenspanner-Heatsink-Singlespeed::1669.html
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Kettenspanner/Kettenspanner-Trialtech-Singlespeed::1123.html

ich persönlich mag die spanner mit federblechen,die halten auch mal nen saftigen einschlag aus.


----------



## robsen852 (11. Januar 2014)

die hab ich mir auch schon beide angeschaut.beim ersten hab ich noch nich genau eingesehn wie der montiert wird.
aber der zweite gefällt mir echt gut.
mal schauen


----------



## family-biker (11. Januar 2014)

wenn du ersatzteile brauchst(mal abgesehen von kettenspannern),ich hab da noch einiges im keller.einfach ne pn schreiben.


----------



## robsen852 (11. Januar 2014)

Ok cool...gut zu wissen.werde bestimmt was brauchen.danke erstmal im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (11. Januar 2014)

Suche Dir am besten ein halbwegs aktuelles gebrauchtes Rad. Das macht sicher mehr Sinn, als Kellerfunde einzusetzen. 
VG Alex


----------



## robsen852 (12. Januar 2014)

hab aber selber noch so viel zeug da.ausserdem bin ich bastler.aber um erstmal wieder rein zukommen tuts meins dann bestimmt auch

aber danke trotzdem


----------



## family-biker (12. Januar 2014)

was fürn bike issen dat überhaupt?


----------



## robsen852 (12. Januar 2014)

es ist ein easton rahmen genaue bezeichnung hab ich nich.damals bei ebay geschossen.sehr massives teil
kann irgendwie keine bilder hoch laden bin ich zu dumm für.weis nich warum


----------



## family-biker (12. Januar 2014)

unter dem editor auf "weitere einstellungen",dann auf datei hochladen.
würde mich schon malinteressieren das teil...
edit:yep,funzt:


hab den neuen uploader selber noch nie benutzt,den find ich gut.


----------



## robsen852 (12. Januar 2014)

es steht immer da es trat ein problem auf beim hochladen der datei.
und dann ganz viele zahlen.
kann es sein das das bild ein falsches format hat??


----------



## family-biker (12. Januar 2014)

zu viele mb.skalieren.alles über 2mp will er bei mir nicht :Ö


----------



## robsen852 (12. Januar 2014)

das bild hat 80 kb.hatte es sogar schon kleiner gemacht.is auch nich die beste quali das bild.nichmal ansatz weise so gut wie deins.
deswegen kein plan


----------



## family-biker (12. Januar 2014)

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/

den link hier einfügen.


----------



## robsen852 (12. Januar 2014)

so vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robsen852 (12. Januar 2014)

es geht is ja sen.bin leider ein absoluter pc udo sorry


----------



## family-biker (12. Januar 2014)

sieht so aus,als hätte der vorbesitzer die handwerkliche fähigkeit bewiesen,einen easton-aufkleber auf einen darkhorse rahmen kleben zu können.widersprecht mir,bitte!!

ich will mich nicht lustig machen,robert,um himmels willen.aber die fld/darkhorse rahmen gingen damals bei ebay für 60.- neu weg.

wenn dem so wäre,besorg dir lieber was wirklich trialtaugliches,auf sowas hat mein spezl,der @dhmarc ein paar jahre gestanden.da ging nichtmal ne kürzere gabel als ne 80mm federgabel rein,ohne mit den pedalen in kurven am boden aufzusetzen...


----------



## Mulholland (12. Januar 2014)

Also das sieht eher nach nem Dual Dirt Rahmen aus :/


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (12. Januar 2014)

robsen852 schrieb:


> aber um erstmal wieder rein zukommen tuts meins dann bestimmt auch



Ich würde sofort mit dem Trialen aufhören, wenn es nur noch Dirt-Rahmen gäbe - 
das schwerfällige Fahrgefühl würde mich unglaublich demotivieren.


----------



## Mulholland (12. Januar 2014)

*FETTES* Signed !


----------



## robsen852 (13. Januar 2014)

Ich denk auch das das ein dirt Rahmen ist..hab auch mit sowas angefangen zu trialen...
Und ja ich weiß das es kein trial Rahmen ist.aber um erstmal wieder rein zukommen in das Thema tut es der Rahmen denk ich...hatte mal einen schönen trial Rahmen gehabt aber den hab ich verkauft....wenns wieder wird mit dem trial dann kann man dahin gehend aufrüsten.und wenns soweit sein sollte machich mir gern die mühe.aber erst mal wieder fit werden


----------



## robsen852 (13. Januar 2014)

das wa mein letztes bike...sah zwar aus wie ein clown hat aber sein dienst getan


----------



## CzarFlo (13. Januar 2014)

is das vorne 24'' und hinten 26''?! sieht grad irgendwie so aus


----------



## robsen852 (13. Januar 2014)

ne das wa 26 rund herum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CzarFlo (13. Januar 2014)

wohl eine Art optische Täuschung aufgrund meiner Müdigkeit


----------



## robsen852 (13. Januar 2014)

wahrscheinlich...aber meine kamera führung wa wohl damals auch nich die beste


----------



## family-biker (13. Januar 2014)

oldskool! also du bräuchtest für den "easton" eine gabel mit mindestens 435mm einbauhöhe,eher gegen 470.
der dhmarc hatte damals ne surly instigator drin,die hat perfekt gepasst


----------



## -OX- (13. Januar 2014)

Also easton ist das nicht sondern ein FLD.
Ich habe exakt den gleichen und habe eine Echo Urban Gabel daran.
ergibt eine BB von +-0 Klar es ist eher Old School aber ich fahre ihn gern.
der Rahmen hat ein gewicht von 2,1 Kg das gesamtem Bike 10,2 Kg

Ich habe es damals auch komplett selbst aufgebaut,
würde aber einem Anfänger jetzt doch raten sich erst ein gebrauchtes komplett Bike  um 500 Euro zu kaufen.
Der Selbstaufbau kostet auf jeden  Fall mehr mit halbwegs guten Teilen


----------



## CzarFlo (13. Januar 2014)

coole Idee mit dem Bild


----------



## robsen852 (13. Januar 2014)

Na das is doch sen...das Bild mit der Teile Beschreibung is der Hammer danke.bin ja kein Anfänger nur ein wieder neu Einsteiger..hab ja noch bissl was da an Teilen..so is ja nich
Aner das is doch auf jedenfall mal eine Motivationsspritze...DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (13. Januar 2014)

wenn du mal checken willst,ob ein bike mit hohem tretlager was für dich ist,komm halt mal in emmering vorbei und stell dich ne runde auf meine karre.
oder noch besser:gib nem zweiradheini im urlaub was zu tun und lass dir helfen,deine karre zusammenzubauen.


----------



## robsen852 (13. Januar 2014)

family-biker das sollten wir wirklich mal tun das is ne gute idee auf jedenfall
könntest mir ja mal deine handy nr geben dann können wir uns ja mal zusammen rufen oder schreiben je nachdem


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Januar 2014)

robsen852 schrieb:


> family-biker das sollten wir wirklich mal tun das is ne gute idee auf jedenfall
> könntest mir ja mal deine handy nr geben dann können wir uns ja mal zusammen rufen oder schreiben je nachdem



Schreib ihm doch auf Facebook. *lol*


----------



## robsen852 (13. Januar 2014)

ich hab mal irgendwo raus gelesen das er facebook nich mag.mir wa doch so.
so jetzt gibts kein weg mehr dran vorbei.
die ersten parts fürs neue bike sind bestellt.
danke jungs


----------



## -OX- (14. Januar 2014)

Wenn du den FLD Rahmen aufbaust ist die einzig knifflige Sache die hintere V-Brake 
und breite Felgen.
Ich hab hinten ne 39mm Felge, damit aber die V-Brake Arme nicht voll seitlich heraus stehen.
darf man die Bremsschuhe nicht mit den normalen Einstellscheibchen montieren.
Sondern nur mit einer schräg gefeilten Unterlagscheibe.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/23070


----------



## robsen852 (14. Januar 2014)

ok is gut zu wissen danke
hab hinten auch ne alex rimx mit 40mm hatte aber eh vor hinten ne hs33 zu fahren.
mal schauen ob das klappt


----------



## family-biker (14. Januar 2014)

so mit evo-platte und allem? bau dir da unbedingt nen sausteifen booster drauf,evo flext wie hölle.ich glaub mit 40mm könnts eng werden.
wirst du wohl die oberen löcher,wo die schellen in die evoplatte eingreifen in langlöcher umfeilen müssen.
oder halt,ich hab noch alte magura schellen mit den "stützschenkeln",kannst du haben,schenk ich dir


----------



## robsen852 (14. Januar 2014)

Ok ich merk schon ich bin zu lange draussen...was is bitte eine evo platte...icu glaub langsam Du musst mir helfen das bike wieder aufzubauen


----------



## family-biker (14. Januar 2014)

evo-platte(neues system)





die alten dingers


----------



## -OX- (14. Januar 2014)

Bitte nur das EVO1 System verwenden !
hatte an meinem MTB (mit dem ich anfing zu Trialen) erst die EVO2.
die hat sich nach einigen BWH immer leicht verstellt !
Dann hab ich sie umgebaut auf EVO1, und schwups keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (14. Januar 2014)

^^ach ja,da war doch was:genau,alte dinger:evo1,neue dinger:evo2.
nicht,das mein vorheriger post zu verwirrungen führt


----------



## robsen852 (14. Januar 2014)

ok is neu für mich...kenn ich garnich...sieht für mich wie ein brake booster aus um ehrlich zu sein...
ich glaub family-biker wir müssen uns echt mal zam setzen


----------



## robsen852 (15. Januar 2014)

so teile sind heut eingetroffen


----------



## erwinosius (16. Januar 2014)

@Robsen: Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß beim Neueinstieg.

Scheint alles sehr interessant zu werden. Werd mir den Thread gleich mal abonnieren 

gruß
erwin


----------



## family-biker (16. Januar 2014)

zeig!


robsen852 schrieb:


> so teile sind heut eingetroffen


----------



## robsen852 (18. Januar 2014)

sorry leute grad soviel um die ohren

naja bis jetzt noch nix aufregendes 
Reifenpaar Try All Stiky
und einen lenker von Moe Riser

beides super angebote von trialmarkt.de

fotos wenn wollt morgen


----------



## CzarFlo (18. Januar 2014)

der lenke würde mich mal interessieren, den hatte ich mir auch überlegt zu holen...


----------



## To-bi-bo (19. Januar 2014)

CzarFlo schrieb:


> der lenke würde mich mal interessieren, den hatte ich mir auch überlegt zu holen...


Habe ich am rad, bisher unauffällig!


----------



## robsen852 (19. Januar 2014)

kann dir leider auch nich so viel dazu sagen

is ja noch nich montiert und auch noch nich gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robsen852 (20. Januar 2014)

Is denn hier jemand dabei der Profi auf dem Gebiet magura ist...weil meine müssten mal gecheckt werden...das heißt denk ich neue Hebel neues Öl evtl neue dichtungen und so ein käse was man halt noch machen sollte nach längerem nicht Gebrauch.


----------



## Torkas (20. Januar 2014)

hst_trialer ist sogar Mitarbeiter bei Magura, soweit ich weiß. Der kann dir da bestimmt weiterhelfen.


----------



## robsen852 (20. Januar 2014)

Ok cool danke

Wäre vielleicht auch mal interessant ob es sich lohnt die wieder herzurichten oder sich gleich neue zu kaufen.


----------



## family-biker (20. Januar 2014)

robsen852 schrieb:


> Ok cool danke
> 
> Wäre vielleicht auch mal interessant ob es sich lohnt die wieder herzurichten oder sich gleich neue zu kaufen.



ähem,der typ hier,fahrradtechniker,2 ortschaften weiter...
machts klick?


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Januar 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> ähem,der typ hier,fahrradtechniker,2 ortschaften weiter...
> machts klick?



Online schaun und selbst machen.


----------



## family-biker (21. Januar 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Online schaun und selbst machen.


aber vorher bei google hangouts jemanden fragen,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Januar 2014)

Online eben.


----------



## robsen852 (21. Januar 2014)

so jungs mal ne kleine zusammen stellung was vorhanden is an teilen und was noch benötigt wird

Rahmen: vorhanden FLD
Vr: Vorhanden Mavic mit xt nabe (neu zentriert Danke noch mal family-biker)
Hr: war vorhanden nach heutigem check aber evtl komplett neues oder nur naben tausch(nabenkörper gerissen Dt Hügi schade eigentlich)
Reifen: Try all stiky neu bestellt
Schläuche: ok auch alles neu (conti)
Bremsen: HS 33 grade beim grund check (auch nochmal danke an family-biker)
Lenker: Moe Riser neu bestellt
Lenkergriffe:Naja was soll man da schreiben rote halt
Pedale: Mal schauen schöne Bärentatzen oder sowas is auf jedenfall auch vorhanden
Rockring: auch noch einer vorhanden aber mal schauen

so jetzt noch die parts die ich brauchen werden

Steuersatz
Gabel
Vorbau
Innenlager (zwar eins vorhanden aber denk nich das das passt)
Kurbelgarnitur
Kette
Kettenspanner
(Sattel)

ich denke das wars 
falls noch jemanden was einfällt was wichtig is und was ich vergessen hab sofort melden
hab bestimmt was wichtiges vergessen so wie ich mich kenn
kleinteile und so ein zeugs mal abgesehn


----------



## family-biker (21. Januar 2014)

kein problem,tpa sind schon inbusschraubifiziert (der robsen hat mal richtig klassiker am rad wenn das fertig ist,die beste neongelbe hs mit aussenliegendem,wenn auch reparaturbedürftigem tpa,der eine war übrigens gebrochen...)
das mit der nabe war echt krass,die wär mit sicherheit explodiert.


----------



## robsen852 (21. Januar 2014)

ah ja gut zu wissen (musste erst mal googln was die tpa eigentlich is)
ja das mit der nabe hätte brutal ins auge gehn können das stimmt
ja is halt alles nich mehr das neuste aber wenn man was draus machen kann is doch gut oder nich??
danke trotzdem nochmal


----------



## family-biker (22. Januar 2014)

vorbau könntest du von der liste streichen,da hätte ich noch einen nagelneuen rumliegen.
@*-OX-* : geht 120x35° auf dem rahmen in ordnung?


----------



## -OX- (22. Januar 2014)

Gabel ... ich glaube User: Maxximum
hat noch eine gute alte Urban schreib ihm doch mal ne PM
Steuersatz hätte ich noch einen FSA The Pig  203g wenn du Interesse daran hast 
meld dich per PM


----------



## -OX- (22. Januar 2014)

@ Family-Biker
ich hatte ganz am Anfang einen Procraft 17° 130mm der war schon ok,
aber als Anfänger hat sich das so lange angefühlt.
Dadurch fühlte ich mich nicht so richtig wohl.
Deshalb habe ich dann einen 90mm 30° dran gemacht das fühlte sich schon wesentlich besser an.
Ich glaube aber das ich heute mit dem 130mm sicher auch gut zurecht kommen würde.

Ja macht den 120x35° dran, wechseln könnt ihr immer noch


----------



## family-biker (22. Januar 2014)

ach ja!
anständige bremsbeläge brauchst du natürlich noch!

edit:könnte sich auch erledigt haben,ich hab noch alte(aber fabrikneue) bremsbeläge gefunden,die nix für geflexte felgen sind(bzw geht schon,sind aber dann schnell runter)...
die könntest du mir beide sätze fürn zehner abnehmen,wenn du willst

hier mal deine bremsen,musste man neu befüllen,da war wohl noch die werkssuppe von 2000 rum drin  

 

hier der neue tpa(ist zwar jetzt nicht mehr so "turbo",aber stabil)


----------



## robsen852 (22. Januar 2014)

Das mit dem vorbau ist doch dchon mal gut zu wissen...dann wird der gestrichen
Steuersatz lass ich mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehn danke aber trotzdem
Und wegen den bremsbelägen das is ja fast klar gewesen weil so wie die alten ausschauen....


----------



## family-biker (22. Januar 2014)

ich hab meinen letzten post editiert,unwissend der tatsache dass hier schon was dazu gekommen ist(zwecks thema beläge)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer2000 (22. Januar 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> ich hab meinen letzten post editiert,unwissend der tatsache dass hier schon was dazu gekommen ist(zwecks thema beläge)


 so Hebel 2004 Modell habe ich noch rumliege,gebraucht und neu,wenn jemand was braucht


----------



## family-biker (22. Januar 2014)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> so Hebel 2004 Modell habe ich noch rumliege,gebraucht und neu,wenn jemand was braucht


warum wird mir eigentlich die seite in deiner signatur als attackierend gemeldet ? 
ist mir nach deiner pn aufgefallen


----------



## Heizerer2000 (22. Januar 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> warum wird mir eigentlich die seite in deiner signatur als attackierend gemeldet ?
> ist mir nach deiner pn aufgefallen


 ich weiss nicht,lass ich überprüfen


----------



## -OX- (23. Januar 2014)

@ robsen852
Übrigens 
Mit diesem Rahmen hat 2008 der italienische Trialer,
Vittorio Brumotti einen World Guinness Record aufgestellt.






http://www.tribalzine.com/?100-Brumotti-Style


----------



## family-biker (23. Januar 2014)

und der pömpel-typ hat im das vid versaut,na toll


----------



## robsen852 (23. Januar 2014)

Aber schickes video


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (23. Januar 2014)

Schicke Hose.


----------



## erwinosius (24. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte hier auch noch ne alte Echo Urban Gabel rumliegen. Disc +10. Falls nötig hätt ich auch noch ne 190er Scheibe. Oder wilslt du zwingend Full HS fahren?

Ist schonmal geschweißt worden (von mir selbst) aber funktioniert einwandfrei. War mal silber, mittlerweile aber schlecht schwarz lackiert (Dose). Sollte man evtl nochmal mit nem Spray drüber gehen

Bei Interesse PM.

gruß
erwin


----------



## robsen852 (24. Januar 2014)

Ja es bietet sich halt an weil ich erstens kein disc nabe habe und zweites ivh die Babys schon da habe.von daher.
Was heißt geschweißt worden oder besser wo genau???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robsen852 (1. Februar 2014)

So Hinterrad Felge is jetzt auch da
Danke nochmal an trialmarkt.
Es wird also langsam wenn ich meinen pc wieder habe kommen hier mal paar Bilder für euch.


----------



## family-biker (1. Februar 2014)

robsen852 schrieb:


> So Hinterrad Felge is jetzt auch da
> Danke nochmal an trialmarkt.
> Es wird also langsam wenn ich meinen pc wieder habe kommen hier mal paar Bilder für euch.


na dann wirds zeit mit dem ganzen stuff bei mir einzulaufen und dein bike zusammenzubauen!


----------



## robsen852 (4. Februar 2014)

eigentlich schon das hast du recht....


----------



## robsen852 (9. Februar 2014)

morgen gehts endlich los....bike bauen ist angesagt...
yeah das wird geil


----------



## robsen852 (9. Februar 2014)

nochmal ein bild der felge...ich hoffe ja das dann morgen paar mehr bilder folgen werden


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (9. Februar 2014)

könnten wir morgen theoretisch machen.problem:hab nur nen dremel daheim 
bring alles mit was du hast,robert!kette und steuersatz können wir morgen noch besorgen.
ich fang dann mal an so mit tretlager und so


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Februar 2014)

Haben wir notgedrungen tatsächlich mal mit einem Dremel gemacht... war auch eine Supergeile Flexung nach gefühlten drei Stunden pro Seite!


----------



## family-biker (9. Februar 2014)

ich probier einfach mal fein anzurauhen(wenn robsen da mitmacht,ist ja seine felge)
die beläge die ich ihm verpasst habe sind eh eher für glatt bis fein geflext

ps:meme kann ich auch 





insert jamaican dialect here und ja,ist mein kaktus


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Februar 2014)

was fährt er denn für beläge?
Muss ejder selber wissen was er macht


----------



## family-biker (9. Februar 2014)

einfache discobrakes transparent vorne(ich nenn die "quietschies" lol),und orange uralt montys hinten


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Februar 2014)




----------



## family-biker (9. Februar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


>


???


----------



## robsen852 (10. Februar 2014)

auf gehts....man bin ich heiß


----------



## family-biker (10. Februar 2014)

nachdem wir heute noch ne runde gefahren sind,bevor es dunkel wurde,komm ich nicht mehr umhin,sagen zu müssen,dass der robert wohl mal wirklich was auf dem kasten hat,gleich mal drehungen und bwh rausgehauen,irre.
die bilder wird er wohl gleich selber posten.

karre ist nett geworden,leider jetzt gerade bei mir von was anderem überschattet.
aber ihm scheints zu taugen,darum gings


----------



## robsen852 (10. Februar 2014)

so mal hier das erste bild vom neuen bike...ich muss echt nochmal vielen dank an family biker sagen für seine große hilfe beim bau.
und ja mir taugst wieder total...geile scheiße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robsen852 (10. Februar 2014)




----------



## robsen852 (10. Februar 2014)

wie ihr seht is es doch ein anderer rahmen geworden...bin jetzt doch ganz froh drum fährt sich echt geil das ding...
hab also ein rahmen ab zugeben!!!!


----------



## family-biker (10. Februar 2014)

passt scho,sagt der bayer.


----------



## robsen852 (12. Februar 2014)

So heut ne kleine Session gehabt mit family Biker...
Ich muss sagen wa echt sensationell...hat alles wunderbar geklappt dafür das ich so lange nich gefahren bin...hat mich bissl überrascht...aber das Gefühl fürs bike muss erst wieder richtig kommen...aber da bin ich guter Dinge....das bike is halt auch der Hammer...


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Februar 2014)

Videos?


----------



## family-biker (13. Februar 2014)

muss ich noch editieren 
kommen dann abends


----------



## robsen852 (13. Februar 2014)

Aber nich zu viel erwarten....is ja erst der zweite Tag auf dem bike...von daher slowly ridin


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Februar 2014)

Immer schön tiefstapeln... 


robsen852 schrieb:


> Aber nich zu viel erwarten....is ja erst der zweite Tag auf dem bike...von daher slowly ridin


----------



## robsen852 (13. Februar 2014)

Aber richtig schön tiefstapeln..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (13. Februar 2014)

öhm,dauert noch,rechner spinnt,auf dem lappy brauch ich mit editieren gar nicht anfangen


----------



## Woll-E (13. Februar 2014)

ungeduldig bin


----------



## family-biker (13. Februar 2014)

oh,grad den rechner wiederbelebt und dann gechecktz das ich fas 30 minuten material hab.
wird wohl n kleiner beginner edit.
das rollergap haut rein,robert,respekt


----------



## robsen852 (13. Februar 2014)

Ja geil hau rein man...freu mich drauf


----------



## robsen852 (13. Februar 2014)

Mit ein bisschen Übung würd der bestimmt noch geiler der rollergap...schön mit Stand zum Schluss


----------



## family-biker (13. Februar 2014)

ich muss mich wegen dem rest nochmal hinsetzen,hier mal das gap als happen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Februar 2014)

Hm... I am a bit disappointed...


----------



## family-biker (13. Februar 2014)

naja,für den zweiten ausritt auf nem quasi fremden bike muss ich sagen,ich war eher überrascht dass er das rausgehauen hat.


----------



## robsen852 (13. Februar 2014)

Weil???


----------



## family-biker (13. Februar 2014)

weil was?nico enttäuscht ist oder ich überrascht war?


----------



## robsen852 (13. Februar 2014)

Ich bin kein Pro...muss man auch mal sagen...ich bin bestimmt 2,3,4 Jahre nich gefahren...und wie auch schon gesagt is ein komplett neues bike..also ich wa auch zufrieden...


----------



## family-biker (13. Februar 2014)

spass musset machen,wa?
war auf jeden fall eine mordsgaudi


----------



## robsen852 (13. Februar 2014)

Nico enttäuscht ist...


----------



## robsen852 (13. Februar 2014)

Das wa es auf jedenfalls..wa richtig geil


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Februar 2014)

Nein. Ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht, dass nur ein Gap gezeigt wurde und dann auch noch so schnell, dass man fast nix sieht. Auch wurde das durch euch beide so hochgepushed, dass ich doch irgendwie mehr erwartet hatte.


----------



## robsen852 (13. Februar 2014)

Äh ok na dann Entschuldigung...falsch verstanden...ich fand jetzt nich das das so gepuscht wurde warum auch...soviel hab ich noch nich zu zeigen...woher auch..ich wa eh überrascht das gefilmt worden is...von daher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (13. Februar 2014)

wenn das rüberkam,als würde einer nen 3 meter drop raushauen tuts mir leid.
ich weiss einfach selber wie viel übung manche moves erfordern,die er mal eben so nach jahren abstinenz aus dem stegreif rausgehauen hat.mag jetzt offensichtlich kleinkram sein,der allerdings beim ersten erlernen viel üben von bewegungsabläufen erfordern würde etc...
in dem zusammenhang krass^^,im zusammenhang mit den fahrkünsten der meisten hier wohl kein highlight.
wenn ich mal übern winter wenig fahr brauch ich länger zum reinkommen als der robert nach jahren gebraucht hat,vielleicht war das deshalb so beindruckend für mich.

da wird das jahr noch einiges folgen,die ersten pedalups auf fussballplatztribünen waren auch schon am start.
ist auch cool wenn man mal aus der bewegung gefilmt wird oder filmt und nicht mit dem tripod 

ich hau mich jetzt mal aufs ohr,morgen 9 stunden arbeit und danach peruanische metallkunst vom flughafen abholen,yikes...


----------



## robsen852 (13. Februar 2014)

Danke man...man hätte es nich besser ausdrücken Können...na dann guten Schlaf und viel Spaß morgen


----------



## Woll-E (14. Februar 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Hm... I am a bit disappointed...



Me too ´cause the vid´s sooooooo loooooooooooong 

But naiz gap


----------



## family-biker (14. Februar 2014)

hey,jur inglisch isent bäd!


----------



## robsen852 (20. Februar 2014)

Und es wird von fahren zu fahren besser...
Das Gefühl wird immer besser auf dem bike....tret bunny oder wie man es heut nennt klappt auch schon wieder auf Ca drei paletten...
Also echt sensationell...


----------



## Woll-E (20. Februar 2014)

Das Gefühl hab ich schon, wenn ich mal 1 Woche nicht gefahren bin 
Alter heute war sooooooooooooooooo ein BOMBENWETTER und ich war 2 Stunden heizen.

Bin gerade mal zur Abwechslung GUT GELAUNT !


----------



## robsen852 (20. Februar 2014)

Ich wa heut auch zwei Stunden heizen wa echt geil...bin aber auch platt...
Aber trotzdem verdammt gut drauf...
Ich habe es wieder lieben gelernt diesen Sport...
Geiles Gefühl


----------



## Woll-E (20. Februar 2014)

Darf Insomnia nicht lesen >* Mir tut mein Handgelenk weh* <
Aber egal. Nacher gehts erst mal noch ne Stunde Workout


----------



## robsen852 (20. Februar 2014)

Ich hab auch Handgelenks schmerzen....beim letzten drop hats gezogen im Handgelenk...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (20. Februar 2014)

übernimm dich mal lieber nicht direkt und check mal den lenkerwinkel.
mich hat so ein mist eine saison gekostet.


----------



## robsen852 (20. Februar 2014)

Ne is ja kein übernehm...wie gesagt beim letzten drop gabs ein Zug im Handgelenk im linken...also irgendwie falsch gezogen oder so...dem rechten geht es gut...alles cool....kanns aber auch Grad nich lassen...Morgen gleich wieder raus


----------



## robsen852 (8. März 2014)

so hier mal ein kleines update vom bike....
fahr jetzte hinten ne geflexte echo felge....geiles teil fährt sich echt super auch der bremspunkt is echt der hammer...
da auch nochmal großen dank an family-biker und an der stelle auch nochmal gute besserung


----------



## robsen852 (8. März 2014)




----------



## Woll-E (8. März 2014)

Geflext oder auch mit zusätzlich Bitumen ?
Bzgl Bremspunkt hat bei mir ein Booster mal noch richtig was gebracht, wobei das auch abhängig vom 
Rahmen ist und in wie weit dieser sich beim zudrücken aufdehnt.


----------



## robsen852 (8. März 2014)

nur geflext...der rahmen hat einen integrierten brakebooster...fühlt sich auch echt gut an der bremspunkt...halt die beläge noch einfahren aber im großen und ganzen bin ich echt zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woll-E (8. März 2014)

Ahhh jetzt wo du es sagst hab ich es gesehen ! 
Na dann lets ride


----------



## family-biker (8. März 2014)

die ist nur so sanft geflext,dass vom anodizing noch was durchschimmert.
der rahmen flext annähernd null,integrated booster

edit:ich scheine entschieden zu langsam zu tippen haha^^


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. März 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> die ist nur so sanft geflext,dass vom anodizing noch was durchschimmert


Hab ich nicht anders gemacht bei meiner Echo TR Felge.


----------



## family-biker (8. März 2014)

ist aber auch strange,was auf ner tr an schwarzem zeug drauf ist.die komplette werkbank war schwarz und trotzdem war die felge noch nicht ganz "auf silber" gegrinded (wobei "geground" korrekter,jedoch zugleich noch paradoxer wäre,anglizismen sind was feines lol)


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. März 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> wobei "geground" korrekter,jedoch zugleich noch paradoxer


Geflext.


----------



## family-biker (9. März 2014)

^^ausgerechnet du als sprachwissenschaftler 

gestern hab ich ein paar gummibärchen geharibot.

fun fact:mit dem fön ist es das gleiche,war auch zuerst nur eine gerätebezeichnung


----------



## Woll-E (9. März 2014)

Stimmt das Telefön ...


----------



## family-biker (9. März 2014)

ganf fön luftig!


----------



## robsen852 (21. April 2014)

so ich denk mir mal ich sollte hier mal weiter machen...will ja nich das der fred einschläft....

die neusten updates am bike sind husselfelt kurbeln....
ne onza tuff guy gabel...
und ne no name felge mit ner xtreme nabe vorne für scheibenbrems aufnahme...
das wäre dann das erstmal letzte update die umrüstung auf scheibe vorn...





muss sagen ich hab mich bis jetzt wieder sehr gut eingefunden in der sport...macht wieder richtig spaß und erzgeiz was zu reißen is auch wieder da...jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen das ich wieder vom gewicht runter komme und dann geht bestimmt auch mehr...

wenn ich es mal hinkriegen sollten ein paar vernünftige videos zu stande zu bringen werde ich versuchen sie zu posten...
muss aber dazu sagen bin ja ein kompletter pc udo kenne mich garnich aus mit dem zeug...


----------

